# شركة تنظيم مهرجانات في تركيا اسطنبول سمارت ميديا



## يور تسويق (26 سبتمبر 2018)

*






يسرّ شركة "سمارت ميديا" في تركيَا أن تلبّي كافة احتياجاتكم لتنظيم المناسبات والمهرجانات وتنسيقها في تركيا . 
إننا شغوفون بعملنا ومتعهدون بمساعدة عملائنا في جميع نواحي عمليات التنظيم من البداية حتى النهاية. يقدم فريقنا استشارة استراتيجية وتجهيز فني يجمع حلول إدارة المناسبات الاستثنائية.
نتميز بالاهتمام بأدق التفاصيل ومتابعة أحدث الطرازات لتتميز حفلاتكم بالابتكار والروعة.



تواصلوا معانا الأن لتلبيه كافة احتياجاتكم والبدء في التنفيذ فورا ....

المزيد من خدماتنا التي نفخر بتقديمها لكم - من مؤسسة سمارت ميديا في اسطنبول
خدمات الدعاية والإعلان - خدمات تنظيم الفعاليات والأحداث الهامة - تجهيز المؤتمرات والمعارض والمهرجانات
تأجير معدات التصوير والإضاءة – مترجمين - ديكورات المعارض والمسرح - إنتاج الأفلام الوثائقية والدعائية
تأجير شاشات العرض وكاميرات التصوير - تنظيم الرحلات السياحية والمخيمات الشبابية والدورات التدريبية


شركة سمارت ميديا - اسطنبول تركيا

Smart Media
PR, Communication, Event Management

العنوان ::
Yenibosna, Merkez Mah 29 Ekim Cad. Istanbul Vizyon Park A1 Blok Kat: 5 No:53
Bahçelievler, Istanbul, Turkey

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.0014789,28.8208005,16z

هاتف / Line - Whats up ::
00905316055454

البريد الإلكتروني ::
[email protected]
[email protected]

موقع الشركة ::
http://smartorg.ist


*​


----------

